# Which city will be the next Olympic hosting city in China?



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

Shangai


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

02tonyl said:


> When is Sochi winter games , sorry I forgot.


2014


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm gonna have the next Chinese Sunner Olympics to be in either Shanghai or Guangzhou. I wouldn't host it in Hong Kong because there ain't enough room to build some new venues and 001 deathstar wouldn;t let bme build a large world-class stadium and sports complex.

And a Chinese Winter Olympics should be in Harbin or changchun.


----------



## diddy (Oct 28, 2007)

How about Dalian... A middle size chinese city situated just by the yellow sea. Great conditions and they got some established sports history, like many good soccer teams!


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

That has nothing to do with China, but why not host the olympic games in Taipeh?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Taipei would be pretty cool (perhaps a joint bid with Fuzhou?), or Wuhan (as someone said, the center of China).


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Macau:cheers:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

as for winter olympics go - i think Korea would have the best chance at them if its gonan be Asia

they almost beat out Vancouver for 2010 apparently


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Summer Olympics I think Shangai or Guangzhou.
Winter Olyympics Harbin.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

China probably won't be in line anytime soon to host the Olympics, that basically a once or twice in a lifetime experience for any country. 

...But let's salute Beijing & China, they did a fantastic job with planning, organizing, infrastructure & implementation, the 2008 games went off with hardly a any hitches!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

bayviews said:


> China probably won't be in line anytime soon to host the Olympics, that basically a once or twice in a lifetime experience for any country.


Well, the US has had it 1984, 1996, 2002 (winter) and are applying (with decent chances of getting it) in 2016, so why not?

China should easily be able to get the winter games in the next 10 years and the summer games in 2020 (considering it was only 12 years between LA and Atlanta, in a much smaller country) at the earliest.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think China will get the Winter Olympics soon maybe in 2022 but still has a chance with Harbin for 2018


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> How about Guangzhou & HK hosting together ?


Its rare that you see two cities host the games at a same time. And HK already played co-host for the 2008 Olympics.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

staff said:


> Well, the US has had it 1984, 1996, 2002 (winter) and are applying (with decent chances of getting it) in 2016, so why not?
> 
> China should easily be able to get the winter games in the next 10 years and the summer games in 2020 (considering it was only 12 years between LA and Atlanta, in a much smaller country) at the earliest.


Even though it was the IOC's choice I think even a fair number of Americans would say that the Atlanta games was not uneceesarly soon after L.A. I remember being a bit shocked when Atlanta was awarded the games only a few years after L.A. hosted them.


----------



## greenlay (Jul 14, 2006)

the city of "Shenzhen-HongKong"


----------

